
How blockchain can change the music industry - warrenmar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/08/how-blockchain-can-change-the-music-industry/
======
pedalpete
I don't understand the bit about music being unpiratable due to blockchain.
Just because the music is there, doesn't mean it can't be taken from there and
played somewhere else.

I do think the idea of micro-transactions could solve the problem of the
convoluted rights contracts in music.

We currently work from the assumption that a song is recorded and a contract
exists between the artist and maybe a label and that those are the two parties
which get paid. In actual fact, the deals are much more complicated than that.
Sometimes the studios get a cut, sometimes the graphic artist who did the
cover work gets a cut, songwriters, managers, back-up musicians, it is very
complicated.

If each song on the blockchain acts as a contract with the details of who gets
what, this would make the buying and selling of music on a massive scale much
simpler.

~~~
davidgerard
More than 1 million songs are released annually to the digital stores. How
long would these contracts be?

